# Intro



## Guest_Anjeanette_* (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, just signed up and noticed that it's suggested I formally introduce myself...

This is my first time around raising mantids.

I have one L5 Chinese Mantis (name's Juice) and about 100+ nymphs between L1 &amp; L3 (not naming them 'cause that's crazy!) and they are all Chinese, as well.

I live in Tucson, AZ and it's flippin' hot and DRY here!


----------



## Malnra (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome from Indiana, glad to see new people joining.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome. Please be sure to fully register.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh My, Welcome from OHIO! I cannot handle hot and dry, cold and wet is for me! ha ha


----------

